# Ibook G3 600 et TIGER : installation difficile



## DARKEMUS (26 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je possède un *Ibook G3 600 Dual USB / CDROM* sous Panther (256 de RAM bientôt passé à 640 MO).
Je voulais le passer sous Tiger mais je ne possède ni cable Firewire pour l'installer en mode target, ni CD compatible.

Du moins les Cd que l'on m'a prêtés ne bootent pas. Il ne s'agit certainement pas de disques "universels".

Je ne possède qu'une version DVD, dont je ne peux me servir (lire plus haut).
Est-il possible de recréer des CD bootables à partir du DVD ?

Sinon où trouver une version 10.4 de mise à jour ? J'ai fouillé sur la toile, mais je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant.

J'ai besoin de Tiger pour synchroniser mes IPhones/Ipod. Et Itunes sous Panther ne le propose pas !
Bien dommage, car Panther tourne parfaitement sur ce coucou !

Gilles


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Mars 2012)

Hummm... Par certain que tu synchronise tes iphones avec Tiger...


----------



## DARKEMUS (26 Mars 2012)

Si si !
Il s'agit de la configuration minimale. Du moins d'après ce que j'ai pu lire !



lepetitpiero a dit:


> Hummm... Par certain que tu synchronise tes iphones avec Tiger...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mars 2012)

DARKEMUS a dit:


> Sinon où trouver une version 10.4 de mise à jour ? J'ai fouillé sur la toile, mais je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant.


C'est pas un Tiger de mise à jour que tu dois acheter, mais un Tiger tout court. Les DVD noirs. Sur les sites d'occas'

Mais il me semblait que les (derniers ?) iPhones et iPad nécessitaient soit Leopard, soit Snow Leo

Si tu as du mal de trouver un Tiger, regarde éventuellement l'achat d'une machine d'occasion


----------



## DARKEMUS (26 Mars 2012)

Et encore il me faudrait des CD, puisque comme indiqué je ne peux pas booter sur DVD.
Il faut donc que je me trouve des CD retail noirs.

Ma question étant au final : puis-je convertir mon DVD en plusieurs CD ?


Gilles

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h19 ----------

Fichtre, sur EBAY, la version CD est vendue à un prix prohibitif !
Un peu du foutage de ...



DARKEMUS a dit:


> Et encore il me faudrait des CD, puisque comme indiqué je ne peux pas booter sur DVD.
> Il faut donc que je me trouve des CD retail noirs.
> 
> Ma question étant au final : puis-je convertir mon DVD en plusieurs CD ?
> ...


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Mars 2012)

ca dépend sous quel version d'OS sont tes iphones... si c'est la 4.2 faut avoir leopard... à vérifier


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mars 2012)

DARKEMUS a dit:


> Et encore il me faudrait des CD, puisque comme indiqué je ne peux pas booter sur DVD.


Si j'ai bien compris ton post plus haut, tu ne peux pas booter sur le DVD Tiger qu'on t'a prêté car c'est un DVD spécifique lié à une machine bien précise.

Ca ne veut pas dire que tu ne pourras pas booter sur un DVD générique



PS vérifie bien aussi les infos citées par lepetitpiero


----------



## Bambouille (26 Mars 2012)

DARKEMUS a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède un *Ibook G3 600 Dual USB / CDROM*



Il ne peut pas booter sur le DVD car son iBook n'est pas équipé de lecteur DVD !

Pourquoi n'essaies tu pas de trouver un lecteur DVD externe ?


----------



## DARKEMUS (26 Mars 2012)

Parce qu'il faudrait un DVD Firewire, et que je n'ai qu'un lecteur DVD USB 



Bambouille a dit:


> Il ne peut pas booter sur le DVD car son iBook n'est pas équipé de lecteur DVD !
> 
> Pourquoi n'essaies tu pas de trouver un lecteur DVD externe ?


 
---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h54 ----------

Oui, ça peut faire réléchir alors... 
Mais, mon Iphone 3GS est encore sous 4.1, à cause d'un jailbreak. Orange n'ayant toujours pas procédé au desimlockage...

Je serai donc tranquille sous Tiger ;-)


Je déborde allègrement, mais j'aurai besoin d'importer musique ET surtout contacts.

Un logiciel compatible Panther existerait-t'il ?

Gilles



lepetitpiero a dit:


> ca dépend sous quel version d'OS sont tes iphones... si c'est la 4.2 faut avoir leopard... à vérifier


----------



## Invité (27 Mars 2012)

Je vois que tu as un Mac Mini.
a priori, d'après mes test, les graveurs des Mac Mini peuvent êtres utilisés en mode target pour booter un autre Mac PPC.
Il te suffit d'un câble FW 800/400 ou d'un câble 400 avec un adaptateur 400/800.
(ça ne coûte pas un bras un câble FW et ça sert toujours  )


----------



## DARKEMUS (28 Mars 2012)

Tiens ! Salut Invité !

Effectivement je vais faire l'acquisition d'un tel cable. Cela me servira toujours.

Je sens tenir le bon bout avec Tiger. Mes CD semblent fonctionner, mais visiblement le lecteur interne de l'Ibook a des soucis de lecture. Mon disque 1 étant en mauvais état. Moi qui les pensait bon pour la poubelle.

Je vais creuser cette AM et je vous tiens au fait de l'avancée de l'installation.

Je verrai si je tente l'installation en mode target depuis mon G4 ou si je retente une gravure des CD originaux.

(Oui, je n'ai pas le mini à portée de main).

A plus tard,

Gilles




Invité a dit:


> Je vois que tu as un Mac Mini.
> a priori, d'après mes test, les graveurs des Mac Mini peuvent êtres utilisés en mode target pour booter un autre Mac PPC.
> Il te suffit d'un câble FW 800/400 ou d'un câble 400 avec un adaptateur 400/800.
> (ça ne coûte pas un bras un câble FW et ça sert toujours&#8230;  )


----------



## DARKEMUS (29 Mars 2012)

Salut !

Au final, impatient que j'étais. J'ai suivi tes conseils.
Achat d'un cable Firewire pour 20 euros.
Et effectivement, ce petit bout de cable n'a pas fini de me rendre des services ;-)

Clonage (en mode target) du disque de mon G4 via Carbon Copy Cloner. 

Tiger ronronne sur désormais sur l'ibook G3. 
256 de RAM pour le moment. J'attends la livraison de ma barette de mémoire pour le passer à 640 ;-).

Je me penche en ce moment sur Itunes. Effectivement, j'ai peur que je ne puisse synchroniser correctement mon iphone. 

Mais là, c'est un autre sujet.

Merci à vous tous !

Gilles

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h32 ----------

Je jubile. Juste pour information.

Itunes 9.2 fonctionne sous Tiger et m'a permis la synchronisation de mon iphone.

Les versions antérieures et futures ne fonctionnent pas.

Be happy ;-)

Gilles


----------



## Nagno (29 Mars 2012)

Content pour toi


----------



## Invité (29 Mars 2012)

Cool


----------



## DARKEMUS (9 Avril 2012)

Avec 
640 de RAM, Tiger tourne correctement. J'ai recu et installé ma barrette de 512 ce vendredi.
J'ai enfin un mac portable qui fonctionne correctement.

Merci à vous tous !

Gilles



DARKEMUS a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Au final, impatient que j'étais. J'ai suivi tes conseils.
> Achat d'un cable Firewire pour 20 euros.
> ...


----------

